# celery



## sumada (Feb 28, 2009)

is celery available in cairo??
All year


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

am I alone, or others also have a similar passion for NOT eating greens?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> am I alone, or others also have a similar passion for NOT eating greens?




Green beans.... I hate them with a passion... I used to like them until I lived here and got them with every meal and I have even seen them in soup.

I like sweetheart cabbage but you cannot get that here...

Spring onions taste like leeks.


Personally I don't think the vegetables here are that tasty... they grew them far to big to have any sweetness or taste.


----------



## onefoothere_onefootthere (May 10, 2009)

O have never seen celery as I used to know it. I only tend to see it in the winter and the stalks are very slender and short, mostly leaves. Not worth buying. I too have wondered about this...................finally given up. Curious what others have to say on this.


----------



## thebends (May 13, 2010)

celery is generally not available year around, and is not a very popular vegetable in egypt  do check the expat-oriented supermarkets like Alfa though.


----------

